# Rain



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well since Sunday we have gotten 10 inches of rain and still coming down
All these were taking right down the road from my house

You can't get in to the little township right behind my house









DD and MIL walk down into the area








The bridge is flooded out








And Then you have some fools









Will it ever end








Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Man ya'll are having it rough up there. We've had some rain but it soaks right into the sand. Good luck.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OH Don









Your house hasn't flooded has it?

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yikes!!! How long does it take for that to go down once it stops raining?? You must be above it thank goodness...


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Don,

I hope your house isn't flooding. I wish you could send that rain to Oklahoma, it is extremely dry around here.

Steve


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Send some this way, Don. We could sure use it.

Will an Outback float?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, Don. That is how it looks in Virginia Beach too. That coastal storm is something else! Now I heard that there is a tropical depression forming off the coast that might be affecting us in the next couple of days. They showed a campground where we will be on Mon that is under water today! I still haven't gotten my rugs dry from this weekend







I am re-thinking my July 4th plans. May have to move inland, but hope I won't lose my deposit. Hope things dry up soon for you guys, but I think we are still up for more tomorrow. Good luck, buddy!
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don,

Let me know if you need me to come up with the pumps......

Heck, I couldn't stop my own boat from sinking........

Stay Dry!!!!!

Seriously, let me know if I can help!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So Far we are dry and OK

Tim thanks for the offer
But I'll let you know if I do

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW!! I knew there was a lot of rain inland of the coast but not that much!! Be safe Don.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Don, sorry to see it so close to your house. NH has been pretty much flooded since Mother's Day and today was only the 3rd day without rain....and the last one for several more. Sooooo many roads just swept away....and now the rebuilding starts. Willie & Tessa (our flood victim / houseguests) are right with you - believing it may never end!

Stay safe!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have had 4 inches just today. As much as 3 more is forecast for tonight. Likely our planned CG for the 4th will be underwater by tomorrow or Thursday.
Flooding is forecast along the Sussquehanna, not sure how much. Where DH works will likely be flooded with several feet by Thursday. Manny homes and businesses will likely get damaged. We have a little seepage from pond in neighbors yard.
But were OK


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Don, that looks pretty ugly!
At least you can rest easy knowing FEMA is on the job!









Makes the last few days around here (Highs of 99, 101*, 103*,94, and not a cloud in sight) not seem so bad! Sorry, I don't mean to make light of your situation, but it's not often I get a chance to pull a Ghosty around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug

* Record temps for the month of June in Portland.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Not much we can do from up here, but our thoughts are with you. Let us know how everything is going. Pontoons for an OB,







, a new mod?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Wow that is alot of water....(where is young hootbob????) I am glad that you and your family are dry. If you need anything...you have a friend just a bit north of you. Our grass is starting to get brown. We just got our 1st rainfall in several weeks.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Seems that the worst of the rainfall is over here. Still cloudy skies, but no rain at this time. Now comes the river flooding, although the crest forecasts have been downgraded a bit.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh sure!!! You guys in PA sent the rain our way - now it's pouring in NJ.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We have had a lot of rain but not that much









Young Hootbob must be having a blast!!!!!....Water everywhere


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a lot of water. We could use some here too. Stay safe and dry. Maybe FEMA can get you a nice trailer to live in as an "evacuee". Just let them know you won't settle for anything less than an OUTBACK.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Don,

They just showed your town on the Weather Channel & I believe the same bridge photo, just from further out.







Thinking about you all.

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, being so close to Hootbob, we have about the same thing here.

Nothing even remotely close to our house, but in Hamburg, where Cabela's is at, the have measured over 14 inches of rain in the last 48 hours.

Anywhere close to the Schuylkill River is under water. Schuylkill County (where Don is at) has officially declared a disaster area.

Reading, PA, just south of us is also in the affected area. The water supply is shut down, people are advised to boil their water. The sewage treatment plants are over capacity, so they are asking that you not use more than you have to









The sun is shining right now, but showers and thunderstorms are predicted all the way through Friday.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Well, being so close to Hootbob, we have about the same thing here.
> 
> Nothing even remotely close to our house, but in Hamburg, where Cabela's is at, the have measured over 14 inches of rain in the last 48 hours.
> 
> ...


Oh Steve,

Please keep us posted this is so bad. Towns from VA all the way up to to NY are being declared with all these rivers flooding.
MSNBC just reported that 46 counties in PA have been declare a State of Emergency. 









Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Rain Finally stopped here







, however,

NY State Thruway closed for 30 miles by Albany
All Bridges crossing the Susquehanna River closed (Route 17/86)
Parts of Route 88 by Binghamton closed

in other words, transportation is pretty well clogged. Lots of areas at or above flood stage.

can I borrow some goats for my lawn. My pool is overflowing.

Back in the 70's my house was flooded when Hurricane Agnes came through, I may have to walk down and see how the Chemung River is looking.







or maybe not....

this link will show areas of flooding and notWeather river site

Actually according to this link my house is goodchemung river

kevin


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well the has stopped late last night and to water is starting to go down
What a mess this is going to be around this area

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We finally got some rain today...we were long overdue.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

All employees where DH works were sent home this morning at 8:45. The aprking lot was flooding. Crest is expected sometime tomorrow morning, then slooowly receding. Lots of roads are closed due to flooding. We are nice and dry though. Just too much hassle to go anywhere. Stiopped byy the CG where we have reser vations for the 4th. everything along the creek is flooded, including our site.

Have to wait till Friday to see how things are. If the creek receeds quickly enough we are good to go.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wish I would have had a camera with me yesterday on my sales route....

Some of the scenes were really unbelievable.....I saw one car under a railroad bridge with only about 2 inches of roof sticking out of the water.

There is a grocery store here that just recently put gas pumps and a small stand in their parking lot. Yesterday when I got there, the pumps had water up four feet from the bases!!

Luckily it seems the worst is over, the river is slowly going down again.

There are still quite a few mandatory evacuations in affect, by they are slowly let people back in to survey the damage.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We lost a bridge on route 88 along with two truck drivers that went over when it collapsed.

Lots of run-off still heading south though.

Make sure you all verify your route before heading out for the holiday weekend.

kevin


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I didn't realize this post was out there. Steve, Reading is UGLY. Did you see RACC in your travels? We are on the Eastern side of the city towards Birdsboro. Thankfully we are a few miles from the Schulykill so our home is fine. Things sure have taken a beating around here. Glad to report our Outback hung in there too. It is stored in a storage lot across the street from the Schuylkill. Not an area that the rising Schuylkill would usually reach but we had some concern yesterday. The waters will crest soon here and they are no where near the Outback!!!

Our DD rides horses and the farm is right along the Schuylkill. We have not yet heard from her instructor but I am sure part of at least one pasture and a few grain fields are somewhere in Philly by now.

Hope everyone else is fairing well. All along this nasty storm path. I had a sobering momment yesterday when as I tried to navigate the flood streets of our community our six year old aske "Mommy is this what it was like where Katrina was?" All I could say was Thank God it's not that bad. I'm sure to some it does compare. It sure has been good to have more than 24 hours of sunshine!!!!! sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope everyone is doing ok .... Please let us know if we can help in anyway!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry about all the flooding, guys and gals. Know you're in my thoughts and prayers. On the other hand, here in S. GA, we've had some rain, but not nearly enough. I was smart and let the rain soften the love-buggies on the front of the camper, and then went out and cleaned it. Sure made getting them off easier!! Looks like a shiny penny, now (at least on the front.......mosquitoes started taking me for hostage). Hope you all stay high and dry!
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Some photos from Binghamton

Bing. Flooding

This is the area that the two truck drivers were killed in, what a shame to think you wake up in the morning and it ends like this.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is a pic from the bridge at Shoemakersville...










The farmer had tried to drive his 4X4 tractor across the bridge.













































National Guard had to save him with the helicopter.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a link to the local newspaper's web site for more pics.....

Clicky thing

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a neat website for New York State Travel.

If your heading through our state this weekend, I would check your route out.

NYS Travel Information -clicky


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! That is an unbelievable picture, Hurricane!
Was that 'river' even there before? It looks like the whole thing is a fresh cut.
You guys be careful out there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

That is actually a culvert pipe that collapsed and the water went around it and washed the dirt away, technically I believe it is only overflow and the actual river doesn't normally flow through it. I have been over top of this area so many times and never knew that water flowed under the road. I saw the crash pictures, it isn't pretty. When the accident happened, only the culvert piece was caved in, so the drivers had absolutley no chance to react, maybe an "oh s--t!!" that's about it. sad, sad.


































kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow - and what a horribly helpless sense for all those rescue personnel !


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Rt88 ?? is that the new highway part of rt 17??

Rt 46 is closed near us up at the Water Gap. And I used to comute on a section of rt29 in Lambertville that is 4 feet underwater right now!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Those Pics are unreal









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!! Kevin those picture are something
It's amazing of the power of water and what it is capable of

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow folks. Didn't know this was happening to you all down there. It's been very dry here with the odd day of rain. Like Don said the power of water is just unbelievable









Take care of yourselves and stay safe.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This a Shot from over Schuylkill Haven










Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a mess, Don!

I hope yo are still high and dry.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> What a mess, Don!
> 
> I hope yo are still high and dry.
> 
> ...


Ditto...

(but now I know how he rocketed past the 5000 mark...he can't leave the house)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this the HOOTBOB'er???? with his pet iquana on his head??? after the Susquehanna River flooding.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Is this the HOOTBOB'er???? with his pet iquana on his head??? after the Susquehanna River flooding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Kevin not me









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Here is a link to the local newspaper's web site for more pics.....
> 
> Clicky thing
> 
> ...


Wow...I looked at all the pics...they are awesome. I like the ones of the Blue Marsh Stilling area where the water is roaring...but I think my favorite one it the one of the water coming down the hill of the Blue Marsh Spillway.


----------

